# Favorite Merrick



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

im planning on switiching to merrick dry dog food. which flavor is your dogs favorite. there are so many to choose from that i dont know what to try. i do love that they have free shipping.

shannon


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> im planning on switiching to merrick dry dog food. which flavor is your dogs favorite. there are so many to choose from that i dont know what to try. i do love that they have free shipping.
> 
> shannon[/B]


Kosmo Loves Cowyboy Cookout. Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly has had the Grammy's chicken pot pie or whatever it is called, the wilderness blend and now she has the cowboy cookout. She ate puppy plate when she was a puppy. She seems to like all of them


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia has only had the Puppy Plate and she loves it!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I orered the Puppy Plate, it should be here Monday...I'll let you know what Bella thinks about it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Turducken..... by far!!! It's Turkey,Duck and Chicken. I used to give them Grammy's pot pie, but a friend of mine said something about the ingredients.....







I can't remember what she said, but I give them Turducken now.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the only food that the buttercup loves ALMOST as much as peanut butter is her merrick thanksgiving day dinner. i dont know if it comes in kibble, but she knows which stores have the canned and where it is in the stores LOL. she also likes the turducken and grammy's pot pie or whatever.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine love the Wingaling canned and the Brauts and Tots. I mix it with Flint River Ranch and they gobble it up.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

wingaling for sure, Charlie was skinny and picky so we put him on the Merrick for awhile, and boy did he fatten up with the help of Wingaling..now he doesn't get it anymore, he eats Eukanuba small bites puppy dry food. I feel some resentment though







. hehe

Andrea


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> im planning on switiching to merrick dry dog food. which flavor is your dogs favorite. there are so many to choose from that i dont know what to try. i do love that they have free shipping.
> 
> shannon[/B]


I've got mine on Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie! They LOVE IT!







I just recently switched them over to it when Natural Balance's food was recalled. The original formual that we were on was not recalled but I just didn't feel comfortable with Natural Balance anymore. They really seem to like the Merrick so I guess we will be sticking with it and hoping it doesnt' get recalled too!

Leigh Ann


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

My girls loooooove the Turducken. It's the only one we've tried so far. Gracie is a picky eater and she just devours the Turducken.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks everyone for your responses. i did order a batch of cowboy cookout with a few cans of thanksgiving dinner, just trying it to see if cozmo likes it. next time i may get some turducken. i try to stay away from things that have chicken in them, they seem to upset cozmo's tummy. how much of the canned food do you feed your malts? cozmo has never had wet food before. he gets 1/4 of a cup of dry food twice a day. can i refridge the rest of the canned food if i dont use it all in one meal?

shannon


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci is a REALLy picky eater w/ kibble, so I recently bought Cowboy Cookout kibble, and she will not even go near it. So, i'm going to exchange it for the chicken one, not sure what it's called. As far as the canned food-------- the only thing she eats and loves is Smothered Comfort and Wingaling! She loves those!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Mine normally eat Turducken, but now that we have Brody....I've switched them all to the puppy formula...its just easier than trying to keep them from stealing his food and vice versa. Once Brody reaches a yr old, I'll switch them all back to Turducken.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

We just switched food about a month ago and mine are eating Cowboy cookout. They love it!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is on Cowboy Cookout right now and she seems to like that the best so far. She is pooping less frequently also.


----------

